# Vauxhall Vectra C - 1.9 CDTI 150



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

So, thought i'd pop on a little project log whilst I have a moment at work 

When i first got the car, i really didn't like it. It felt like a huge step backwards. I needed to get rid of my last car fast, which was my pride and joy, but was unfortunately incredibly unreliable and was costing me a small fortune to keep running.

However, since i've gotten used to it, i really do like it. I got it at 62k, and it's currently on just over 72k. It's the Life Model, so i think the lowest spec, but still comes with Cruise and Aircon 

So i went from this -



















To this -



















First off, i debadged the rear. I had to get rid of the wheel trims, they were just God awful poverty spec. So i got some alloys for the pricely sum of £60 for all 4, refurbed them myself to save abit of money and then stuck some Falkens on them. I originally ordered 4, and they never came so i complained. 2 Days later, 8 tyres showed up, so i got £300 worth of tyres for free :car:




























Whilst the wheels were off, i powerwashed under the wheelarches, which looked like they had very rarely been done. I also popped on some black paint onto the calipers to get rid of the rusty look.














































When i got the car, i didn't know about the DMF issues, as i needed to find a car quickly. About 5000 miles into owning it, the rattle quickly got worse, so i had to spend £400 on a new clutch kit and then a further £150 to get it fitted  However, it now drives so smoothly 










I currently have it booked in for a remap for tomorrow (17th Jan), and i also upgraded the brakes from 285mm calipers to the 314's from a V6 Signum. They will be fitted next week 



















What next? No idea, i'm trying to not spend too much money on it :driver:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice transformation. What about scuff plates for the doors next?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I can see why you thought it was a step back!

I used to have a 120 Exclusive, at the time 21 - I didn't like it, so kept it a year and flogged it.

Looking back now at 25 with 2more kids than then, I wish id kept it as it was a lovely smooth motor!


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice transformation. What about scuff plates for the doors next?


Ooh yeah, that could be something to look into  Cheers!



davies20 said:


> I can see why you thought it was a step back!
> 
> I used to have a 120 Exclusive, at the time 21 - I didn't like it, so kept it a year and flogged it.
> 
> Looking back now at 25 with 2more kids than then, I wish id kept it as it was a lovely smooth motor!


Indeed! Shame really thinking about it, but i had to get rid of it.

I'm sure that there will be more to come for both of us like that


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Awaits inlet manifold and egr valve to go

Other than that and the chocolate gear box they're not bad cars


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Awaits inlet manifold and egr valve to go
> 
> Other than that and the chocolate gear box they're not bad cars


EGR and Swirls flaps are being blanked/disabled and then mapped out in the map tomorrow


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Corfate said:


> EGR and Swirls flaps are being blanked/disabled and then mapped out in the map tomorrow


Awesome

Where did you get the manifold blanks from?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nice i like it. The ocd in me wanted to turn around the electric towbar caps they are on upside down 
Make sure you check them weekly, they are good but can hold water of not checked


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly matey


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Awesome
> 
> Where did you get the manifold blanks from?


From what i've been told, you can glue the swirl bar in place, then just disable the actuator in the third flap in the map and it'll be fine, as the EGR is the major cause for the fail. Suppose we'll see in a few thousand miles if it's worked 



Kiashuma said:


> Nice i like it. The ocd in me wanted to turn around the electric towbar caps they are on upside down
> Make sure you check them weekly, they are good but can hold water of not checked


I never knew there was a right way to have them haha. Thanks though, never thought to check them for water!



ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly matey


Cheers buddy


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not the way I've heard

You can get deflap kits for £30 and do it the proper way

I get them manufactured


----------



## JamesArmstrong (Dec 28, 2012)

My current DD is a fully speced 2014 535DMsport. But.... In 2003 I had one of these. Spec simlar ish. SRI. I loved it. One of my best all rounders... Enjoy


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, today i went and had the remap, and to say i'm over the moon is an understatement!

I believe it made roughly 190bhp and 390Nm 

I had the EGR blanked & mapped out, Swirls flaps disabled too (Will replace when the glue eventually wears off). The car absolutely flies when you want it too now 

Took a couple of piccies to show how gunked up the Boost sensor was, no idea how it could detect anything by the state of it.



























Tomorrow's job will be to clean it, as after 800 miles approx, it's pretty grim looking.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic! 

Glad you're happy


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I have some 314 callipers say in a bucket halfway though getting cleaned in the spare room, they are massive compared to the standard ones and will fill the wheels out at if nothing else.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

jebus said:


> I have some 314 callipers say in a bucket halfway though getting cleaned in the spare room, they are massive compared to the standard ones and will fill the wheels out at if nothing else.


Indeed, they're pretty big!

Canne wait to get mine fitted


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Might have been pulled apart so I could change all the seals and rubbers and paint them properly. Still brush as well its cheaper than spray and less mess. Are you over on Vectra C fourm?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job on the alloys and make it look so much better


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

jebus said:


> Might have been pulled apart so I could change all the seals and rubbers and paint them properly. Still brush as well its cheaper than spray and less mess. Are you over on Vectra C fourm?


Exactly 

I painted mine so i'm just waiting for them to fully dry  Yeah i am, same username as on here 



bazz said:


> great job on the alloys and make it look so much better


Thank you


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

So, yesterday i had the 314's fitted to the car, and my SRI steering wheel (ignore the paint on the caliper, they're filthy already)










Gone from this...










To this...










And here's the wheel










I was having a sever grinding/squealing after i picked the car back up. After asking around on Vectra-C, i was told to check the backplate, and sure enough, it was digging into the disk! Bah.




























Quick bit of bending with the screwdriver and it's all sorted 

I asked them to look into the pulley whine and the knocking on hard right turns. Apparently it's the idler pulley on the AUX belt that's causing the whine, and the outer CV joint that's worn causing the knocking. It's going back in within 2000 miles to get the Timing belt & waterpump sorted, so i'll get them to do it all then


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I did the boost sensor on my Dad's CDTi 150 Vectra at similar mileage when he reported sluggish running, and it was like a lump of tar on the end, you couldnt make out the tip at all...hugely better once cleaned.

I also did the EGR and throttle body at the same time, both were as filthy....previous owner running supermarket fuel i would hazard a guess at.

Nice work on the Vectra so far


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Some great work there


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I did the boost sensor on my Dad's CDTi 150 Vectra at similar mileage when he reported sluggish running, and it was like a lump of tar on the end, you couldnt make out the tip at all...hugely better once cleaned.
> 
> I also did the EGR and throttle body at the same time, both were as filthy....previous owner running supermarket fuel i would hazard a guess at.
> 
> Nice work on the Vectra so far


Cheers 

The car was running alright, but we thought it was worth a look, and judging by what was on the end, it was definitely time to clean it! The intake manifold will likely be on the agenda if the swirl bar bodge doesn't hold. More expense, goodie! Not thought to check the TB just yet.



Kirkyworld said:


> Some great work there


Thank you, slowly getting there


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Corfate said:


> Not thought to check the TB just yet.


The throttle body gets very gunked up...ours was so bad it was restricting movement of the butterfly!!

There are also EGR channels visible around the opening to the inlet manifold when the throttle body is removed, these should be clean too, they rarely are.....its a bloody messy job, gloves are higly recommended, otherwise you'll have ingrained black hands and fingernails for weeks


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

MadOnVaux! said:


> The throttle body gets very gunked up...ours was so bad it was restricting movement of the butterfly!!
> 
> There are also EGR channels visible around the opening to the inlet manifold when the throttle body is removed, these should be clean too, they rarely are.....its a bloody messy job, gloves are higly recommended, otherwise you'll have ingrained black hands and fingernails for weeks


Thanks for the heads up! Will get them to check it when it goes in next. It's going to be an expensive one... Timing kit & waterpump, Oil & filter change, Thermostat change, new Idler pulley & AUX belt and new CV outer joints... Got all the parts, just labour to save for :/

I got a quote for the outer CV joints from Vauxhall... £292.80 each! Got the same OE ones from ECP for £54 each. Nearly fell off my chair when i read the quote!


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Awaits inlet manifold and egr valve to go
> 
> Other than that and the chocolate gear box they're not bad cars


Chocolate gearbox(m32) is fitted to the 120 model, the 150 has the bulletproof f40


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

My Mrs has got on 06 Astra SRI 150 we have had it from just under 3 years old when it had 90k miles on, its now on 185k miles and going well, mind you it has had 3 alternators and a gearbox, it well and truly lost it and punched a hole in the casing. It could do with swirl flap blanking carrying out at the moment. I have found these one of the easiest cars to work on except for changing the oil and filter!


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

So, i absolutely hate the current front bumper on the car. It's just so round, and boring, and it's also damaged/scratched on the passengers side.

So today i picked up this little beauty.










The bare bumper, no paint, grills fogs etc go for about £120.. I got this for the pricely sum of... £40 

Perfect colour match, and in pristine condition


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

As said on Vectra C... Bargain... 
Get it fitted now, 20 minute job... :thumb:


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Slammedorion said:


> As said on Vectra C... Bargain...
> Get it fitted now, 20 minute job... :thumb:


Haha, cheers!

Yeah, it'll probably wait until next weekend as i need to look at why my washer bottle is leaking


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice progress on this, we currently have a 207 GT as a 2nd car, hasn't been a day its worked properly yet! lol.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

TOMMY_RS said:


> Nice progress on this, we currently have a 207 GT as a 2nd car, hasn't been a day its worked properly yet! lol.


Haha, lovely cars, just a shame the engines are ****e lol


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

What bumper did you get, i cant see the picture.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

MadOnVaux! said:


> What bumper did you get, i cant see the picture.


One off a SRI model - same colour, perfect condition


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Corfate said:


> One off a SRI model - same colour, perfect condition


Nice one


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Ah the beast! Any news on the 207, have pug1off still got it? Still got mine, it uses as much oil and water as it does fuel now haha


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

RPC said:


> Ah the beast! Any news on the 207, have pug1off still got it? Still got mine, it uses as much oil and water as it does fuel now haha


Nahh, haven't heard from them in a few months. Sure it'll be at FCS on their stand if you're off 

Haha, not using any oil was weird changing to this, but i can't say i miss the constant checks and oil bills


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

So today I managed to fit my new CD30 and bumper. I went for the CD30 as i don't have a need for the Satnav on the CD70 and the other options it comes with, and i got it cheap, which is always nice!










And then off came the bumper leaving this -










I got it all together, only to find the horn no longer working, so off it came again to sort that out (Just swivvled it around and it started working again lol). Then i couldn't get the side of the bumper to slot in flush with the wing. The last one was damaged in this area, so looks like it had damaged the mounts slightly. Finally sorted that, and put it all back together 2 hours later haha.

So we started with this -










And finished with this -



















Much better, if i do say so myself! Colour wise, it's ever so slightly darker than the rest of the car, but i'm not too bothered about it. Now it's time to rest as i hurt my back


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice choice!

People keep saying I'm crazy but I'm seriously considering flogging my BMW and getting another vectra.

Here's my old 150, spent loads on it & it was over 200bhp when I'd finished


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

JJ0063 said:


> Nice choice!
> 
> People keep saying I'm crazy but I'm seriously considering flogging my BMW and getting another vectra.
> 
> Here's my old 150, spent loads on it & it was over 200bhp when I'd finished


Stunning is that


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

So a few weeks ago i had the following work carried out -

Timing kit inc rollers replaced
Aux belt replaced
Waterpump replaced
Aux idler pulley replaced
Oil + Filter change
both front outer CV joints replaced

Came to it today to give it a clean, saw that the drivers side cv joint clamp had slipped and absolutely caked my wheel in grease - I pretty much raged and went inside, leaving future me the pleasure of trying to clean up a wheel covered in CV grease! 



























I'm hoping a good scrub and pressure wash will get the grease off the wheel when i come to do it next weekend, it's everywhere


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

The best degreaser I've found for stuff like this is AG Engine and machine cleaner. Or a spray bottle and petrol mixed with Fairy liquid...


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Ennoch said:


> The best degreaser I've found for stuff like this is AG Engine and machine cleaner. Or a spray bottle and petrol mixed with Fairy liquid...


Cheers buddy - I'll try the petrol and fairy first when i tackle it next week.

I hate jacking the car up, bleh.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice work buddy. I've got a cdti 150 & have had to do many of the things you have - seeing your boost sensor bought it all flooding back lol
The 314s are an awesome mod though arnt they 
I went from a 330ci m-sport to a vec, so seemed a huge downward spec, but I really like mine. I don't even know why if I'm honest, I just do lol
Just weighing up selling up for something sportier and newer or a remap and try & keep it another couple of years.

Here's mine:



Keep up the good work mate, found it an enjoyable read


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Bazza85 said:


> Just weighing up selling up for something sportier and newer or a remap and try & keep it another couple of years.


Get it mapped right first time, use one of the Vectra C owners club mapper's... :thumb:


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Bazza85 said:


> Nice work buddy. I've got a cdti 150 & have had to do many of the things you have - seeing your boost sensor bought it all flooding back lol
> The 314s are an awesome mod though arnt they
> I went from a 330ci m-sport to a vec, so seemed a huge downward spec, but I really like mine. I don't even know why if I'm honest, I just do lol
> Just weighing up selling up for something sportier and newer or a remap and try & keep it another couple of years.
> ...


Lovely car, very nice 

Yeah, I think the reason I like mine is that it blends in with all the other cars on the road, but when you stick your foot down you don't have surprise some people, especially with the remap I have on it. Definitely take a visit to 'littleteapot' on the Vectra-C forum 

And yeah, the 314's don't half stop well!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunning vec and the mod's just seem to be rolling along nicely.:wave:


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> Stunning vec and the mod's just seem to be rolling along nicely.:wave:


Thanks buddy!


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice car,bought one of these myself this week as a daily driver so be following this as starting do few bits to my own.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Few little changes recently.

Started off by giving the engine a quick clean - Looking nice and clean 










Organised for my front bumper and V grill to be painted silver to finally match the rest of the car, so picked up a little lip spoiler to go on the boot like the SRI models. Subtle, but finishes off the back end nicely 










I also got rid of the clear topped rear lights and fitted the SRI smoked ones - Little difference, but adds up  Also put a sticker on the boot as it was a little too bare for my liking..










Also got around to changing the chrome headlights to the black SRI ones - Wish I'd bought an SRI model to begin with now, but hey ho..

Before -










After -










During -










Also fancied a change from the black calipers i did a while ago.. Went brash and went bright yellow - I quite like it if i do say so myself 



















Next up is the front bumper paint and SRI spoiler paint/fit


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

nice work i miss my 120 club model was great on fuel wasnt to slow and it was just comfy


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Looking good, i went from a jaguar x-type to a 1.4 civic and i love the downgrade!

My comment would be to get yourself a new set of numberplates, they will transform the car!


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Kev_mk3 said:


> nice work i miss my 120 club model was great on fuel wasnt to slow and it was just comfy


I was looking through your profile on Vectra-C yesterday (Totes non stalkery) - What happened to the car?



SimTaylor said:


> Looking good, i went from a jaguar x-type to a 1.4 civic and i love the downgrade!
> 
> My comment would be to get yourself a new set of numberplates, they will transform the car!


Ahhhhh, you've read my mind! I've been itching to get some pressed plates 

But thank you


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Corfate said:


> I was looking through your profile on Vectra-C yesterday (Totes non stalkery) - What happened to the car?
> 
> Ahhhhh, you've read my mind! I've been itching to get some pressed plates
> 
> But thank you


Sold it  Only do 6 miles a day so wanted a change. I actually regret it in some ways as I love the type R I bought to replace it but I miss the vectra :lol:

I am looking for a Astra 1.9 to replace the civic next year now tho or a signum


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Holy thread resurrection..!

So, lots of time has passed since i last updated this, but i still have the car and she's now on 151k.

Nothing catastrophic has gone wrong yet, just the usual service stuff etc.

Gave her a clean for the first time in many months, inside and out so she's now spotless


----------

